# Does anyone have the link to the free gemmaster



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

I had it on my laptop and lost it in the crash so I would love to get it on my desktop again. I only do about 2-3 rhinestone designs a year so I like to play with it.
Please can someone post or pm me the link.
Thanks


----------



## Dan2008 (Feb 4, 2010)

Im also looking for this, Does anyone have a link?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

i just googled "free gemmaster" and this came up.
Free GemMaster download


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

gerry said:


> i just googled "free gemmaster" and this came up.
> Free GemMaster download


 
Thanks Gerry - That is the game though - Good try 
I was able to access my old computer to get my old one. Never was able to find it online again.
Properties folder says Copyright (C) 2002-2005 Yong-Nam 
Not sure if that helps anyone though.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think the site that Gerry gave is for the game 'gem master' not the cutting program


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If anyone finds the link please let me know, i also lost the link,


----------

